

It's Ada Lovelace Day: Mashup map of today's posts about women in tech - jlees
http://ada.pint.org.uk/map.html

======
jgrahamc
Better link: <http://findingada.com/>

~~~
jlees
Yeah, I considered submitting that link, but it doesn't actually show you the
blog posts flying across the intertubes today (as a result of the pledge). The
map is a cool way of visualising them.

